# Colored and oversize fonts used in forum discussions



## rahulbemba

Hi Moderators,

I have a concern about colored and over-size fonts being used in some forums.

<Edited by moderator to avoid embarrassment to other members.>

Such posts are not aesthetic and at times it creates a clutter, which is inconvenient for others. Bright-colored and over-size fonts should not be allowed. Let me know of your thought on this, though I guess you must have got this complaint before.


----------



## Wordsmyth

I'm not a great fan of *huge* fonts (but each to his own). However I certainly *don't* agree that colours should be forbidden or discouraged. They can be very effective, along with italics, bold and underline, to distinguish certain words or phrases. In bi- or multi-lingual posts I sometimes use colour to identify different languages (particularly for isolated words). In fact, I find that colour can be less 'cluttering' than some of those other formatting methods. 

Ah, you may say, it's only *bright* colours that you don't like, but remember that different people's screens vary enormously. So if colour differences are too subtle, or colours too pale, some people may not even see them.

Ws


----------



## rahulbemba

Thanks for your views, which I agree with and don't find disputable to my own complaint. Though I wish someone had not edited my post and allowed me to give the example from one forum where it was an evident case, I will explain: My objection is not against using different font-size/colors if we want to highlight only some words/sentence/portion of our post. But there are members who post everything in bigger AND colored fonts, than the default font size/color in which yours and mine posts are. On a single page, if you find 12 posts, in which 8 are normal ones (in default size/color), while 4 posts, usually from one single member, are in much bigger AND colored fonts, it is neither aesthetic not encouraging for discussions. (It gives indication that such persons are using diff font-size/color with plain intention to "seek attention"), at the cost of others. 

Just imagine the case if there are 10 posts in one forum - and each person has used a different font-size and a different font-color. Such a forum will not be "business like". In particular, this complaint is against members who used both bigger font-size and non-black color at the same time.


----------



## rahulbemba

rahulbemba said:


> Thanks for your views, which I agree with and don't find disputable to my own complaint. Though I wish someone had not edited my post and allowed me to give the example from one forum where it was an evident case, I will explain: My objection is not against using different font-size/colors if we want to highlight only some words/sentence/portion of our post. But there are members who post everything in bigger AND colored fonts, than the default font size/color in which yours and mine posts are. On a single page, if you find 12 posts, in which 8 are normal ones (in default size/color), while 4 posts, usually from one single member, are in much bigger AND colored fonts, it is neither aesthetic not encouraging for discussions. (It gives indication that such persons are using diff font-size/color with plain intention to "seek attention"), at the cost of others.



*This is an example, as well as an attempt (though not foolproof) to make my reply non-editable  Imagine this long forum, with 10 posts in which I always use such fonts while others use the default fonts, in the whole message (not some words)... *




rahulbemba said:


> Just imagine the case if there are 10 posts in one forum - and each  person has used a different font-size and a different font-color. Such a  forum will not be "business like". In particular, this complaint is  against members who used both bigger font-size and non-black color at  the same time.



*How does this look like? I don't think it is either aesthetic or business-like. I am new to this portal and the forums, but I think being aesthetic and business-like should be one of our goals. *


----------



## rahulbemba

Allowing members to use such methods, which are nothing but attention-seeking gimmicks in my opinion, would not be just. We should definitely allow changes in fonts within the message body, but should encourage all to use the default font setting, which looks nice and professional. 

Sorry for using multiple message boxes.


----------



## Wordsmyth

OK, rahulbemba, I understand better what your complaint was. I'd say it occurs in a relatively small number of posts, so it's hardly worth losing sleep over. But rest assured, if a Moderator spots someone doing it excessively and repeatedly, and seemingly for the wrong reasons, it's highly likely the culprit will be brought into line (via PM, so you won't see it).





rahulbemba said:


> Allowing members to use such methods, which are nothing but attention-seeking gimmicks in my opinion, would not be just.
> _[...] _
> Sorry for using multiple message boxes.



Oh, and just a tip:  You'll be able to avoid consecutive posts (sometimes seen as attention-getting gimmicks  ) by editing your last post, but I think editing permission may kick in only with 'Member' status (30 posts?).

Ws


----------



## rahulbemba

Thanks a lot. I hope other moderators also take note. 

Thanks,


----------



## mkellogg

This is a bug in the vBulletin software.  The system isn't supposed to allow font sizes greater than 3, but it is anyway. I hope that it gets fixed in the next couple of months.

Mike


----------

